# New Tau codex...



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

What would you like to see in it?

I would like to see Markerlights change to the Tau player getting say, D3 free Markerlight hits each turn to place/use as they see fit. 

Some of the new forgeworld battlesuits would be nice, too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like some of the cool Tau ideas like Stealthsuits were actually useful by having long range weaponry.

Also put BS4 on Shas'uis and higher in the chain of command at least.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Also put BS4 on Shas'uis and higher in the chain of command at least.


This makes a lot of sense. Aren't they supposed to be good at shooting, as they're rubbish in CC?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like Rail Rifle carrying Drones bought as Fire Warrior upgrades. Gets around the fluff requirement of no Hvy/Spec Weapons and grants them some duality. Failing that, Devilfish should be allowed Ion Cannons.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Fire Warriors should have BS 4, it makes up for their lack of CC.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the idea of ion cannons on the Devilfish...

Firewarriors have S5 weapons and a 4+ armour save which is supposed to make up for their lack of CC ability and Kroot are there to make up for CC inability.

Thinking about it, why not a more specialised CC unit with power weapons/rending?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

assault carbines
ad at the very least BS4 suits.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

BS4 everything, BS3 drones, cheaper Vespid, those forgeworld guns on the everyday Hammerhead, Kroot special character, drone special character, cc Battlesuits with PW and the option of Flamers or Burst Cannons, submunitions on the Broadsides, cheaper and better Ethereals, much more Kroot units like Trackers and Knarlocs, better Kroot Oxen.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

more dinosaurs


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would like to see GW say the tau got eaten by the tyranids.

that aside higher BS and cheeper transports are all i would like to see.

-N-


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

gatha23 said:


> that aside higher BS and cheeper transports are all i would like to see.


No variations on battlesuits or 'allied' units? I would quite like an option for renegade imperial guardsmen... add numbers to the Tau!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just scrap Ethereals from the list or at least give them some useful benefits. I like the idea of giving a Kroot Special caracter like Ank'hor Prok. Also expand on the vespid so they have a place in the army or just scrap them.

Also how would a drone SC work? I am quite intrigued by the idea but cannot come up with a convincing backstory.

Hopefully making suits BS4 Shas'els BS5 and Shas'Os BS6 will hopefully make the Tau an army that makes people shit themselves when it comes to a shootout but easy to crush in hand to hand.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I find it strange that a seasoned fire warrior who has been allowed to pilot a highly advanced piece of technology has the same shooting skills as a regular fire warrior.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

You realize that if Tau had BS4, then due to markerlights most Tau Fire Warriors would HIT YOU ON 2+, WOUND YOU ON 2+, and the suits would REROLL FAILED TO HITS. 

I don't know about you, but that don't sound fun to anybody playing them...


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Then remove the markerlight option for fire warriors.

WAIT, BETTAR IDEA:

Make Crisis/Stealth suits BS 4, remove the markerlight option. Make the Shas'ui in the fire warriors BS4, but he HAS to be the one to take the markerlight. 
Therefore, the Shas'ui hits on 3s, but is the only one who can take markerlights.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Well thats saying, "Alright, I'm your leader so I'm the only one who gets to aim at the little red dot on that giant monster over there, got it?"

When in reality wouldn't they ALL be aiming at the little red dot?


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty much what everyone else is saying:

BS4 would make sense.

Cheaper transports would be awesome. (Come on, a super technologically advanced society would be able to mass produce simple troop transports.)

More named HQ choices. Shadowsun and Farsight get boring.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> Yeah, I find it strange that a seasoned fire warrior who has been allowed to pilot a highly advanced piece of technology has the same shooting skills as a regular fire warrior.


A SM Vanguard Vet. with decades if not centuries of H2H combat exp. still has a WS4, same with Sternguard, the best bolter marksmen in the chapter, only BS4. BS in 40k is so general an army wide standard is set and it pretty much stays there, except for very specific heroic indviduals.

Say all that, I doult Tau will ever have much BS4 and don't think they should. They have Markerlights & Targeting Arrays to boost there BS, people should use them. If people want to play lightly armored BS4 models there's Eldar, if they want heavier armored BS4 Models there's SM. For Tau to keep there own niche the need to stay BS3 and use they're tech. to improve upon it. This is just my opinions.

I do think Firewarrior squads need some diversity in weaponry, at least something to bust tanks or at least transports but isn't that what Markerlights and Seeker missles are for? I don't play Tau so I don't know how it all works, my roomate plays them though.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I think there's only 2 units with seeker missiles: the Hammerhead and Broadside. 

Firewarriors could use heavy weapons, though.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

May they could get a certain # of Seeker Missiles from off the board every turn. Plus some variety of types of Missiles, like an AT melta type missile, a blast Anti-Infantry missle and then something inbetween for MEQs. Then you could choose your missle type, Markerlight it and boom. That'd keep Tau Fire Warriors unique in not having guys with special & heavy weapons running around with them but still having about the same abilities.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

That'd be cool. Seeker missiles are pretty strong (but nothing compared to what SMs can take). Let's look at the stats:

S8 AP1 (essentially a melta) Heavy 1 (so a Firewarrior can't move and shoot it)
Only 1 shot a turn
only one an army
Rather high point cost (maybe 8 points)


That way, Firewarriors get some anti-tank outside of the Heavy Support section. Seriously though, the only other AT choice is a Crisis/Stealth suit with a Fusion Blaster.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

what i would like to see is you suits getting bs 4. The fire warrior squad get a drone for every 6 guys that could have a special weapon on it with a bs if 4.(ie... a marker drone, sheild drone, or a gun drone with plasma, fusion or a rail rifle upgrade.)


the stealth suits moved to the fast attack slot and the path finders made troops without needing to buy the devil fish. and the marker lights made to be assault 1 instead of being heavy 1

oh and a couple new unique characters, and maybe another hq option. Like a command squad that was not in a suite, not to give orders maybe improve leadership with in say 12 to 24 inches....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> That'd be cool. Seeker missiles are pretty strong (but nothing compared to what SMs can take). Let's look at the stats:
> 
> S8 AP1 (essentially a melta) Heavy 1 (so a Firewarrior can't move and shoot it)
> Only 1 shot a turn
> ...


Or Missile Pod. Or Broadsides. Or Piranhas. Or even a hammerhead. lol

I thought the idea of off-board support would be good, but it'd be too complex (okay, okay, Power From Pain...) and time-consuming for players. rather they get Drones for that job, or better Transports.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Drones are relentless, regardless of type.
Firewarriors can take any type of drone.
Make Heavy Gun Drones a standard, able to buy battlesuit weapon systems for points.

Shas'vre+ become BS4.

Stealthsuits get railgun option to make their stealth field worth a damn.

Forge World Hammerhead turret options as standard.
Forge World Seeker Missile Numbers change as standard. (Up to 4 per vehicle)

Slight reduction in points to- Firewarriors, Devilfish, Kroot-shaper.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The odd thing about this topic is I can't tell who's being sarcastic and who's being serious.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> The odd thing about this topic is I can't tell who's being sarcastic and who's being serious.


I am for cereal.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Fo cereal? 

I'm being semi-serious.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Just up their BS. Thats all i ask.
Blue Space cows they may be; but they are also supposed to be very good shots.

SGMAlice


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Just up their BS. Thats all i ask.
> Blue Space cows they may be; but they are also supposed to be very good shots.
> 
> SGMAlice


QFT. If the Tau are supposed to focus on ranged combat to the point where they eschew CQC, they should have a higher BS.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Or have better BS markerlights...? For something _that_ expensive and useful it's pretty hit-or-miss if it's actually useful.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Just up their BS. Thats all i ask.
> Blue Space cows they may be; but they are also supposed to be very good shots.
> 
> SGMAlice


This.

I would play Tau again in a heartbeat if they were BS4 like the fluff supports.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going against the grain, but I don't think Fire Warriors need BS4, tbh.

Maybe becasue my main army is already BS3, but it's not the jump to BS4 you'd expect. It's great and all, but for the points, I don't think FW would benefit. Pathfinders and Crisis though, yes.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'm going against the grain, but I don't think Fire Warriors need BS4, tbh.
> 
> Maybe becasue my main army is already BS3, but it's not the jump to BS4 you'd expect. It's great and all, but for the points, I don't think FW would benefit. Pathfinders and Crisis though, yes.


I agree. 

BS3 on Fire Warriors is fine. But all the technology/training that goes into a broadside, crisis suit, etc... I'd think they could have BS4.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

hijynx said:


> I agree.
> 
> BS3 on Fire Warriors is fine. But all the technology/training that goes into a broadside, crisis suit, etc... I'd think they could have BS4.


Agreed. The only problem is the aforementioned boost Markers would give then.

I don't want my opponent to hit on 2+, wound on 2+ and ignore Armour and Cover too...especially since I don't want Tau that un-numerous that their points reflect it. 

Needs Markers would need a revamp too, so hitting on 2+ could only be achieved naturally.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason fro BS3 is that they would be overpowered with BS4, it's a balancing issue I believe.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd like to see a codex where you can make a competitive list with suits - they're the coolest part of tau, hands down. 

If + when I can make a competitive list with suits only, I'll consider tau - so that's what I'd like to see. :biggrin:


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Scoring suits would be pretty terrible. But the best tau lists are all suit heavy.


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

a random good cc unit would mix things up a bit


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont play tau, or play against them all that often but...

instead of BS4 or marker lights, why not give them more shots per gun, and a special rule where they rapid fire @ 15" for fire warriors.

make vespid / kroot more CC oriented/staying power in CC.

human auxiliaries (gur'vuse?) would be nice as well.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

How about adjusting farsight so that he makes Crisis suits scoring or allowed to be taken as troops choices?

No arguement about Stealth Suits however. They need a ranged option because they are soo damn cool but blow massive chunks in the current codex.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll echo a few things and add some of my own being a Tau player.

1. Crisis suits and Broadsides go to BS 4, drop the option of a targeting array and add the points cost to them to balance it.

2. Give FW access to some special weapons like for every 10 models one may take X for X points

3. Give Seeker Missles the ability to have different variations, one for anti-troop, anti-tank, and anti-MC would be great with varying point costs for each.

4. Take out Vespids or make them a viable option by opening up weapons choices and CC weapon choices

5. Have more weapon variations for drones: a few heavy weapon options and a plasma option would be great.

6. More special characters, one or two Kroot SC, A Vespid SC(if they make them viable), Crisis Suit SC that isn't an HQ, Stealth Suit SC that isn't an HQ, Pathfinder SC, Fire Warrior SC, and a Broadside SC.

7. Give stealth suits more options for weapons, access to rail rifles would be awesome but at least give them something with more than an 18" range to make use of the suits special abilities even if it is something like an assault 2 rifle at 24"

8. Speaking of stealth suits give them S4 T4, they are mini Crisis Suits for all intents and purposes.

9. SOME sort of CC weapon option for suits (both stealth and Crisis). They may shun it but they can be prepared for it as well. 

10. Adjust the rail gun to S8 AP 2 and give it the ability to punch through multiple models like a true solid shot of that kind would. 

11. More HQ choices that allow units of the same type to be taken as a troop choice. So if I take a stealth suit HQ I gain the option of taking stealth suits as troops.

12. Pathfinders moved to troop choice

13. Give an upgrade option to marker lights to be a networked marker light 

14. Adjust the points cost of FW and Pathfinders

That is all I can think of right now. Some may scream it would make Tau a bit unbalanced but really if the points are adjusted to match what the Unit can actually do it will be fairly balanced. 

I would love to see viable lists of Tau not have to be solely dependant on Crisis Suits.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd like to see something along these lines...



Tau 5th Edition said:


> *Tau Firewarriors:*
> 
> WS/BS/S/T/W/I/A/Ld/Sv
> 3/3/3/3/1/3/1/7/4+ (Shas'la)
> ...


Make it so the drones can fire from the devilfish's drone carrier things, throw in some more uses for markerlights and new battlesuits and you got yourself a stew goin'.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

5 pts for a Drone? Waaay too cheap. More like 8-12.

I like xenos to have non-even figures too, differentiates them.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm where to start.....

All suits should have built in Targetting Arrays so that they at least have BS4 (HQs should have more). The Tau warfare doesnt understand war of attrition and _will_ supply the best stuff available to everything.

Bring in the 81, 84, 89 versions from IA3 to the codex, as well as the XV9 versions to give the suits more diversity.

Make the current experimental weapons (CIB, AFP and R'Myrs plasmarifle) standard issue guns and give the CIB real rending.

Fix the DS rules on suits so they can move after DSing just like Gun Drone units.

A Stealth Suit Commander option _that isnt a SC_ would be damn nice. Even more so if it made XV15/25 troops.

Useful Ethereals or bust. Right now they are a handicap that costs too much. If they stay then there should be clear rules about their (potential) bodyguard (i.e. if they still count as troops and so on).
Drop the Space Pope all together. If youre bringing your Spiritual leader to a battlefield for active field duty youre doing it wrong.

Useful options on XV15/25s and a realistic price. That means more weapon options. The possibility of having more then 1 FB/3 models would actually make that idea a bit useful for example. Missilepods/railrifles/anything else with range would make sense for real on these guys. Cheaper base price. A XV15/25 is never ever worth the same points as a CSM terminator.

Firewarriors need a price cut down to about Ork boy points to even be remotely viable as anything except adding a scoring status on a Devilfish. The Carbine could do with some work too.

More Kroot Sub-species in the book, and some modification to the normal ones (once again the IA3 things could be a start). Orks are so extremely much better for their less points.

Devilfishes point cost needs to be comparable with reality, and that means something along the line of a Chimera.

Vespids need a complete overhaul to say the least....

Gun Drone units could also do with a point deduction.

Pathfinders feels like they should have stealth, as they are the reconnaissance unit of the army that sneaks around.

Bring in the Tetra and the heavier Pirahna versions from IA3 to make the Light skimmers more varied, and get the point costs in line with reality.

Fix the damned rules for Gun Drones that come from a Vehicle so that they arent yet _another_ KP.

Bring in the alternative guns for HHs with some tweaking, and tweak the Ion Cannon too so it actually might be a bit good at least.

Let the Skyray reload its missiles or something. Its damn hard to justify how it can cost as much as a HH.

Make Sniper Drone teams Troops for some 1 to 1 ratio based on the number of Firewarrior units to actually see them fielded ever. Their idea is cool, its simply not a HS unit though (think IG heavy weapon squads in Tau format).

At least 1 new sub species added to the book. Im not too fuzzy about what, just something that actually fills some role, for example something thats actually remotely ok in CC, or something that is a good front line unit that can withstand punishment, or whatever.

New experimental stuff, anything. The Tau are actually progressing with technology, and it would be nice to see that continue to be visible in the Codex.



All in all the 5th ed Tau Codex will be interesting when it finally arrives sometime around the end of the universe (2012). 4th ed Codices werent allowed to be really dangerous like the 5th ed ones are so its gonna be a blast to see what they make out of the book


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I have long thought the SkyRay would be better without Missiles, if it were PURELY a Markerlight platform, that could shoot any number of targets.

Especially if it auto-hit, and was cheap.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

auto hit marker lights would be over powered and no way do I want a huge points investment for no offensive or defensive capabilities


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I always thought Tau would be cool if they had something of a line holder. I was thinking something along the lines of a Dreadnaught that had 2 twin-linked S6 AP 5 Heavy 5, Rending at BS3, but it could have the option to "plant" itself, giving it BS4 but making it immobile until the end of the player's next turn.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Drannith said:


> auto hit marker lights would be over powered and no way do I want a huge points investment for no offensive or defensive capabilities


It'd be like 70-90 points, and only it would autohit. Maybe.

If not autohitting, I think about 60 points. Maybe give it a Transport of 6, akin to a Falcon. Replace 'x' Markers with Ion cannon, +15 points or something.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stealth Suits and Vespid need MAJOR boosts. Or point lowering. They are sitting at 200% cost for their worth at the moment. 30 points is 2 space marines, yet that's what ONE stealth suit costs....

-Stealth Suits need 1 more toughness, long- barreled burst cannons (24") and the Shas'Vre team leader upgrade needs BS +1 (right now it gives WS and I +1, WTF?) They also must be able to be taken as Fast Attack in addition to Elite. Or even troops. When competing for slots with Crisis Suits, they are never getting used. Yet, they would be better troops than they would Elite or Fast Attack.

-Vespid are retarded bad. They have seriously Schizophrenic stats. Their big strength is their awesome gun for killing smurfs, yet it's assault 1 and 12" range. They cost more than a space marine and have 5+ save and 3 BS and STR, and freaking 5 initiative?? Vespid are a waste. I would rather axe them from the codex if they can't make them shootier as they aren't good for CC at all like GW seems to think. And the points cost?? Come on.

-XV22, Cyclic Ion Blaster and Air Bursting Fragmentation Projector becomes mainstream technologies, like is usual with the Tau. I would however like the XV22 to only be a special issue though.

-Piranhas a bit cheaper, not living up to their points cost right now.

-Hammerheads, Devilfishes and Sky Rays will become cheaper like all other tanks did in post-5th edition codexes, due to the changes in how many guns can be fired on the move. That, or they change the Multi-Tracker wording to yet again allow all guns to be fired when moving 12". This is the point waster as of now when playing Tau with a 4th edition codex in 5th edition. Tau is less tournament worthy because of the wasted points.

-I want the Forge World Remora Drones made into plastic by GW and fit in the codex. They are super awesome.

-I DON'T want ANY Forge World SUITS made into plastic, or I will hunt down the people responsible. They are AWFUL and way too Japanese-y for Tau. At least mainstream GW Tau has a unique 'touch' to them, but the FW ones are MANGAOVERLOAD.

-I heard a rumor the Barracuda would be coming out in plastic. That would be awesome.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

have sniper drones be able to go away from the guy with the virtual boy helmet


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

BS4 across the board. Drones need to not be BS2, that's fucking bullshit. As someone mentioned earlier Drones should also be Relentless, and being able to put them with Fire Warriors for a range of heavy weapons would be cool.

All the FW suits need to come into the codex. Period. In fact, all the FW stuff barring the fuck-off huge minis (*cough*Manta*cough*) need to be in. Especially Remoras, and a Valkyrie-style Barracuda fighter would be orgasmic.

Vespid need to be axed entirely, IMO. They add nothing to the codex.

Some (but not all) of the currently experimental stuff needs to be frontline issue available now. Logically following, new Experimentals.

Kroot need to A: have Counter-Attack, and B: need to have some sort of ability that reflects their cannibalism-evolution behavior thing. Maybe a bit like Power From Pain where they gain abilities depending on who they kill?

More units added for fluff reasons, namely:

A: Demiurg. These guys can fit the anti-MEQ void that Vespid would leave with providing heavily armored MEQ-killing infantry that also just look awesome. Can you say Exo-Armour?

B: Gue'vesa (human auxilliaries). Horde units FTW.

Markerlights should just be Assault 1 weapons that provide all the benefits they do now in a simplified format.

All tanks need to be cheaper, across the board.

Stealth suits need to be either cheaper, or about twice as good. And putting them in Fast Attack to replace Vespid.

Kroot HQ choice (*NOT * special character). We need to be able to field Kroot-only Tau lists, at least if you take a Kroot HQ.

Ethereals need to be actually somewhat decent, same with Aun'va. Farsight needs to just make suits troops and disallow allied xenos; also, maybe Farsight Tau get +1 WS and Close-combat weapons (to reflect "training in close-quarters combat). Simple.

Seeker missile are currently just awfully non-fitting what they're supposed to do. I honestly don't know what to do with them.

MY $0.02.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> snip


Why do you, being Americhun, debase my wondrous Viking flag of Norway? :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Why do you, being Americhun, debase my wondrous Viking flag of Norway? :laugh:


I was born there and lived there until I was 12 :training:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> I was born there and lived there until I was 12 :training:


That explains it :biggrin: sorry then


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> That explains it :biggrin: sorry then


Norway should just have continued being a substate of Sweden and all that would have been irrelevant:laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadly i don't think Norweigian blondes have the same effect as the Sweedish ones, no?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sadly i don't think Norweigian blondes have the same effect as the Sweedish ones, no?


We're taller over here :biggrin:


----------



## cowm (Dec 10, 2010)

All are valid comments, but Tau are not known for accuracy of shooting, but firepower and long range, so Tau Fire Caste having BS4 would just be too high, as they are not superhuman(supertau) or robotic (bionics). They have poor CC because they have immense strength weapons to make up for poor CC. 
However, Stealthsuit teams and battlesuits should definately get BS4, especially wen the stealth team misfire against a tank with the one fusion blaster they have, they are then vulnerable to attack (100pts approx gone before Turn 2 on three dudes)
Very few main troop choice leaders gain anything other than Ld increase and A increase, so why should Tau be any different?
If, however, GW increase the point cost for Fire Caste then the BS increase would be fine.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Norway should just have continued being a substate of Sweden and all that would have been irrelevant:laugh:


If that would have happened, you wouldn't be living under the threat of your next door neighbor being able to buy your rotted fish eating country and flush it down the world's largest gold covered toilet! :laugh: Status quo is way better k:

On-topic:

LONG BARRELLED BURST CANNONS!



cowm said:


> All are valid comments, but Tau are not known for accuracy of shooting, but firepower and long range, so Tau Fire Caste having BS4 would just be too high, as they are not superhuman(supertau) or robotic (bionics). They have poor CC because they have immense strength weapons to make up for poor CC.
> However, Stealthsuit teams and battlesuits should definately get BS4, especially wen the stealth team misfire against a tank with the one fusion blaster they have, they are then vulnerable to attack (100pts approx gone before Turn 2 on three dudes)
> Very few main troop choice leaders gain anything other than Ld increase and A increase, so why should Tau be any different?
> If, however, GW increase the point cost for Fire Caste then the BS increase would be fine.


Agreed. Tau physiology prevents them from being great shooters without augments (targeting arrays) because of their poor depth perception (also the biggest reason they fail at CC).

I still think all battlesuits should come with hard-wired Targeting Arrays from scratch.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think it would be horribly unfluffy for Fire Warriors to be as awesome at shooting as BS4 is meant to represent. It would also be ridiculous from a gameplay perspective.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree, even though ive got a pretty sizable Tau army i think BS4 would be overkill, they are not super soldiers like marines (part of the reason why i think BS4 Vet guards are so overpowered but thats another story and just my opinion). However... imo some good changes would included...

Taking Farsight enables Crisis Suits to be taken as a troops choice would be good. BS4 for all Crisis suits is a must however. I mean they are in big computer filled battle suits and they are elites anyway!!

Pathfinders as troops choice and ditch that silly Devilfish rule that comes with them.

Stealth as fast attack choice, give BS 4 and you can probably leave the points the same. 

I shall jump on the "Bin the Vespids" band wagon in their current form, i dont mind the theory of them but they do need to be totally re-vamped as in their current form they are useless.

Revise the use of ML and seeker missiles. From reading previous posts i do like the idea of off table seeker missile shots... gives the idea of a co-ordinated army working together: Very Tau.

Many other thoughts bet those at least are some of the more important


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Phrazer said:


> Stealth as fast attack choice, give BS 4 and you can probably leave the points the same.


Even with BS 4, they wouldn't be worth the points. BS 4 *and* long barelled burst cannons, _maybe_


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd see Stealths as much better in the Troops slot. Maybe FA that moves to Troops with someone. Shadowsun, perhaps.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'd see Stealths as much better in the Troops slot. Maybe FA that moves to Troops with someone. Shadowsun, perhaps.


Troops yes, but not with a special character. Knowing past Tau codex progression, XV22's will probably become an HQ choice, so that would be the ticket.

Dreaming of a plastic XV22 kit with all possible weapon upgrades *sigh*


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sadly i don't think Norweigian blondes have the same effect as the Sweedish ones, no?


I can honestly say that both Norwegian and Swedish blondes have positive effect on, uuh, stuff:king:



MetalHandkerchief said:


> I still think all battlesuits should come with hard-wired Targeting Arrays from scratch.


At least all Battle Suits.



TheKingElessar said:


> I'd see Stealths as much better in the Troops slot. Maybe FA that moves to Troops with someone. Shadowsun, perhaps.





MetalHandkerchief said:


> Troops yes, but not with a special character. Knowing past Tau codex progression, XV22's will probably become an HQ choice, so that would be the ticket.
> 
> Dreaming of a plastic XV22 kit with all possible weapon upgrades *sigh*


Indeed.


Regarding BS4 FW and OP:
The Firewarriors themselves need not be excellent aimers, they could have Targetting Arrays them too. Tau dont believe nor understand attrition wars and equip all units as good as they can. Giving FWs TA would be a way of proving that.
Its either BS4 and somewhat same price or a massive price dump thats needed for the FWs.

You get a Dork Eldar warrior with a pretty darn good gun for 8 pts. Right now a FW cost 10, and have way inferior stats. The gun doesnt weigh up the fact that a FW gets mauled in CC by a grot, and run away 48% of all the time when taking casualties. Add the fact that Mech is king and the FW is even less threatening in 5th.

Its easy to look oneself blind on the S5 gun and ignore the fact that the fishhead that holds it is a grot w T3 (the only real difference, as grots have LD7 too thanks to the Ork, and the armour is almost pointless as everything have 4+ cover nowdays)...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Phrazer said:


> I shall jump on the "Bin the Vespids" band wagon in their current form, i dont mind the theory of them but they do need to be totally re-vamped as in their current form they are useless.


What about upgrading their guns to template weapons with either rending or a decent AP? 
Make them a proper glass-cannon unit; totally fragile but you wouldn't want a unit of them anywhere near your army...


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Leave the FW gun alone and adjust points would be far easier. I like the idea of a long barrelled burst cannon on the stealth units. Stealth units are actually my favorite Tau unit but they need some major overhaul to make them worth the points they have them currently listed at.

I also like how many of us are basicly saying the same thing. Hope GW is on the same page as us... though doubtful


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest Drannith - Tau have probably had little attention paid in regard to a rewrite, and I'm not sure that's bad. I think I would rather they focused on each one as they did it - GK may be written and all, according to all sources, but Tau aren't meant to be next, next is Necrons...with WH to come before Tau also.

Plus 4-5 WFB books in that timeframe.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The Necrons definately need a rework. They're oldest next to the old DE.

The Tau are survivable for now...for now.


----------

